# Saddle Pack Lipo



## joffacn (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi

Can anyone post info on availabilty and pricing of Hard Cased Lipo saddle packs?

These are for my 1/10 4WD buggy.

Jeff


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Take a look here: 
http://trakpower.com/
Also maxamps makes some with an option for a hard skin.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I'm not sure the Trakpower saddle will ever be ROAR approved. Case total length is 1mm to long and 5 mm to tall. The long migh see some grace, but the tall is likely going to bust it. At that tall it will not fit in most battery trays.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

orion has a saddle pack soon to be released


----------

